# Agenda: Prepping Should be a School Topic



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

From a LE perspective I was able to show the national geographic episode of American Black Out to my class and free lance a little prepping advise to the future police officers. It would appear about 1/4 of them are prepping based on "since then" comments. Many of my students are 20-25 years old and entering their first real careers. They have only a high school education and maybe a little trade school or junior college. 

It seems to me we should be striving to put self sufficiency and prepping into our high school curriculum! This would certainly not be an easy accomplishment, but worth the effort. Remember it the next time someone says vote for this school board member, or that councilman!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The government doesn't want a prepared, capable, self-sufficient population. That goes against the agenda of control and enslavement.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if public schools taught prepping, gun safety and reading, writing and 'rithmatic instead of political correctness, multiculturalism and self-centeredness?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Man, schools are eliminating Art, Music and Gym!! Where is there time or money to prepare for prepping.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I think a broad based topic of self-reliance would be an excellent course to teach. If not in high school, certainly it could be an elective in a Junior College setting. It could cover general emergency preparedness, basic skills like changing a flat tire, self-defense etc. While you wouldn't have time to teach any one subject matter very thoroughly, it may make young minds more aware of the fact that they need to learn to take care of themselves in all facets of life and rely less (not at all) on the government.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is they teach we are all crazy and are anit government criminals .
Public schools will never teach anything about relaying on your self.
It goes against all they believe.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't know if it will "never" be taught...epsecially if the lights go out. What if a school faced a long term grid down scenario...say like 4-5 months. Would they just cancel school all together? Make every child miss a whole year? Make every child graduate at 19 instead of 18?

Realistic scenario? HOPEFULLY not...but nobody knows for sure that it CAN'T happen.

I think it would be great curriculum to learn...especially to a child who's more likely to retain it and develop their own thoughts as their life and technology continue to develop together. Who knows what level of thinking it could elevate children to. 

On a personal side of the coin...I NEVER sugar coat shit. As a cop, I couldn't. I never do with my son either. I tell him all of the grim shit too...and how there are people in the world who are corrupt, bent on greed, and overall not good people. People that prey on other people and rob, attack, rape, and murder for no reason. (Disclaimer: He's 15 now, so he can handle a bit more R-rated conversations) In my mind it's part of responsible parenting. You think mommy gazelle's don't teach their young to fear cheetahs or lions? They do because it's the reality of life they live in. It sucks that our predecessors left the world in this condition, and we're the ones having to live in and pick up the pieces...but these are the lives that we've been given. And we will all do what we gotta do to ensure our families survival in austere times. You are NOT doing your children any favors by keeping the knowledge from them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you are talking about Public Government Schools, 
NO, NO, NO....We don't need the Federal Government taking OUR TAX DOLLARS and trying to teach our children their screwed up version of Prepping...or anything for that matter.

Eliminate the Federal Department of Education. The States are more than prepared to handle public education. Better yet, Local Municipalities are best prepared to handle education with parent and community leader participation. Home School, Charter or Private Schools are the better way to go. Get back to the basics; Reading, Writing, Arithmetic, Science, History.

Let me handle preparing my children for whatever.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> If you are talking about Public Government Schools,
> NO, NO, NO....We don't need the Federal Government taking OUR TAX DOLLARS and trying to teach our children their screwed up version of Prepping...or anything for that matter.
> 
> Eliminate the Federal Department of Education. The States are more than prepared to handle public education. Better yet, Local Municipalities are best prepared to handle education with parent and community leader participation. Home School, Charter or Private Schools are the better way to go. Get back to the basics; Reading, Writing, Arithmetic, Science, History.
> ...


Aww, rats! You beat me to it, Slippy.
Those are my thoughts exactly.
The 10th Amendment clearly backs you up on this.
America got along fine without a federal DOE, which was not established until 1979. Signed into law by the 2nd Worst President this country has ever had - Jimmy Carter.
The Democrats understood about propagandizing children, taking a page straight out of the Nazi playbook - it was Josef Goebbels, Nazi Proaganda Minister who said "give me two generations of children and you will not recognize Germany."
Notice the date, 1979, and now look at what the Dems have accomplished with young minds since then.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> If you are talking about Public Government Schools,
> NO, NO, NO....We don't need the Federal Government taking OUR TAX DOLLARS and trying to teach our children their screwed up version of Prepping...or anything for that matter.
> 
> Eliminate the Federal Department of Education. The States are more than prepared to handle public education. Better yet, Local Municipalities are best prepared to handle education with parent and community leader participation. Home School, Charter or Private Schools are the better way to go. Get back to the basics; Reading, Writing, Arithmetic, Science, History.
> ...


+1000% never trust anything run by the government to be factual, true or for anyone's benefit other than the governments. That includes public schools, most colleges and any government run programs. They are for the benefit of the government by the government paid for by the American taxpayer.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I hate to say it folks, but the schools aren't completely funded by Uncle Sam. In reality only about 5% of their "funds" come from federal. Most comes from state and local sources. Check out this break down. (Disclaimer: This is based on statistical data from 2010 and will vary from state to state, but the general information is shared by almost all states) http://blogs.census.gov/wp-content/blogs.dir/11/files/2012/06/CB12-113-PublicEdFinancesGraph.jpg

That is an actual government census website. They post a lot of findings there about research done on various industries effecting the nation. They have a lot of good reads there.

To the thread:
How is educating children about survival different from what they're learning now? We teach them history, why? So they don't make the same mistakes our ancestors did. We teach them anthropolgy so they can learn how other societies and cultures behaved in the past. We teach them math and science, reading and writing because that is a must for continued learning. What do boys learn in the boy scouts? What do girls learn in the girl scouts? How to shoot, sew, forage, edible plants, cooking random stuff...are these not all basic traits for survival?

My point is that why should kids in school not get the same type of learning? I'm not saying there should be a school completely focused on prepping...but I would feel great if my kid came home and said he learned how to shoot a bow and arrow in school today, rather than learning about some obscure book that he'll never reference again in his entire life. That's one less thing I need to teach him. I of course would offer correction/critiques to assist his proficiency, but the point is valid. Do any of you remember all the books you read in school? But do you think you'd ever forget that time you shot the bow and arrow, or learned how to make fire?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> ...but I would feel great if my kid came home and said he learned how to shoot a bow and arrow in school today, rather than learning about some obscure book that he'll never reference again in his entire life. That's one less thing I need to teach him. I of course would offer correction/critiques to assist his proficiency, but the point is valid. Do any of you remember all the books you read in school? But do you think you'd ever forget that time you shot the bow and arrow, or learned how to make fire?


Smokin04,

You are kidding right?

I'm a bit under the weather and don't have the motivation to correct ALL of your post so I'll focus on the sentences above.

DO YOU HONESTLY THINK THAT OUR PUBLIC SCHOOLS WILL EVER EVER EVER THINK ABOUT ALLOWING A BOW AND ARROW IN SCHOOL? GOOD LORD SON, THEY SUSPEND 6 YEAR OLD BOYS FOR DRAWING GUNS ON PAPER OR EATING POP TARTS IN THE FORM OF A GUN!

Sorry to yell, but I felt the need to vent.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful if public schools taught prepping, gun safety and reading, writing and 'rithmatic instead of political correctness, multiculturalism and self-centeredness?


You mean like they used to? Yeah, I'm that old.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some of us learned to shoot 22's in school and Archery teams were common. That was post liberal take over. Did you know there were schools with indoor gun ranges.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Some of us learned to shoot 22's in school and Archery teams were common. That was post liberal take over. Did you know there were schools with indoor gun ranges.


I learned to shoot a bow in PE Class, I wanted to take a target on the football field on the weekend to gauge in my sight by yards easily (Hoyt Compound Bow not a 22 ::rambo:. I was surprised to find out I would be detained if I did such a thing. I guess I am just behind the times.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The best prep you could do for your child is home school and forget about the public system.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

When I was 15 I use to get on the public bus with my 22 rifle in a case and go to the civic center and shoot at a public range run by a local shooting group. I don't think any one even noticed that I had a gun with me!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

ekim said:


> When I was 15 I use to get on the public bus with my 22 rifle in a case and go to the civic center and shoot at a public range run by a local shooting group. I don't think any one even noticed that I had a gun with me!


When I went to high school they had a ROTC class and it had an arsenal of m14s.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Smokin04,
> 
> You are kidding right?
> 
> ...


I think they should. I think they should also not be so douchy in suspending kids for doing what you mentioned. I would yank my kid out of that school pretty quick.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> I think they should. I think they should also not be so douchy in suspending kids for doing what you mentioned. I would yank my kid out of that school pretty quick.


I'm with you Smokin. Sorry I got worked up, you're one of the good guys.

The idiots in DC just make me so darn mad!  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

n It was not so uncommon at one time. Those they had here were closed by the liberals

New Atlanta school includes ROTC gun range
New Atlanta school includes ROTC gun range | www.wsbtv.com

Gun range in school is targeted as health, safety issue
Gun range in school is targeted as health, safety issue - Chicago Tribune


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't see why the idea is so far fetched. I learned how to make campfires in 8th grade (12 years old). I started martial arts 1 year sooner and was practicing Kata's with sharpened katana's when I was 13. I was throwing knives and shurikens at 14. Why is this so frowned upon now-a-days? I would gladly praise a teacher for instilling the basics that I could strengthen/hone as time progressed. I could focus the mean time on other skills, like being a good husband...hunting...providing...etc...


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Yep schools should teach prepping. Right after the U.S. Constitution and religious principles.
I also participated in archery classes in school.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just a hint at how ancient I am, my 8th grade science teacher used to take a bunch of us pheasant hunting after school every Thursday during pheasant season. We would all bring our shotguns to school and lock them in the science office all day. Nobody ever thought twice about a group of boys showing up at the school carrying guns, hunting knives and canvas bag full of shells.

We did not think we were learning anything, just having fun.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i have to say it, NO NO NO NO

give the government control of what to do as a prepper.... really??? 

prepping related topics should have more focus in schools, like pre industrial age living (when I was in school, your history choice, modern history (1900-2000) and ancient history (pre dark ages) nothing between... include a practical part and done 

high school level geography needs more focus, from map reading to weather understanding.....

social studies, needs focus on natural disasters, both local and international, major ones

but actual prepping... it's such a difficult topic to educate a emerging generation.. the kids will have to separate tin foil hat information from real facts, the amount of misinformation on you tube and forums will make it a teachers nightmare...

just my views, if we had any power to advise the education system actual prepping is not a topic that should be thought in schools, the lost arts should be...

adult education, it all changes, armed with the education from school, the job of the adult educator becomes a lot simpler...


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I don't think it would be plausible for them and their agenda to want all people reliant on big government...Self reliance and being prepared is their is their enemy!!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> i have to say it, NO NO NO NO
> 
> give the government control of what to do as a prepper.... really???
> 
> ...


I don't agree necessarily it's "government control". GOV actually has very little involvement in school curriculum (other than lunch selection, thanks Mrs Obama <--sarcasm).

What I'm saying is that kids need to learn what it's like to learn WITHOUT technology. Take away the power for a day. Take away iPods, and tablets. Make a teacher teach out doors once a week...from a book, with an educated point behind it.

Kids are our future...if they become too tech reliant, that may very well be our achilles heel in later decades. What happens when then plethora of information (like the internet) is unavailable...do you think they could still function? Do you think they could solve basic problems? Do your kids know their way home from school without the GPS on their iPhone? If they do, that's GREAT! Your family is a step ahead of the other families.

I'm trying to say that the primative ways of learning are something that can never die. We owe that to ourselves as a species. Will tech go away...never. But, the pitfall of reliance on tech has to be taught early...in school. And prepping is a perfect example of a segway into that mindset.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I played golf in high school. We had several matches in the foot hills (Don Pedro, Calaveras, Pine mt). When I arrived at school the team coach asked if I brought my shotgun? I said yeah. He said great just keep it in your bag and don't tell no one. RIP Coach.....miss that guy!



Silverback said:


> I learned to shoot a bow in PE Class, I wanted to take a target on the football field on the weekend to gauge in my sight by yards easily (Hoyt Compound Bow not a 22 ::rambo:. I was surprised to find out I would be detained if I did such a thing. I guess I am just behind the times.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Back On Topic....those who rushed off on the Feds please note I suggested it at the school board level....not CONGRESS!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> I don't agree necessarily it's "government control". GOV actually has very little involvement in school curriculum (other than lunch selection, thanks Mrs Obama <--sarcasm).
> 
> What I'm saying is that kids need to learn what it's like to learn WITHOUT technology. Take away the power for a day. Take away iPods, and tablets. Make a teacher teach out doors once a week...from a book, with an educated point behind it.
> 
> ...


i see your point here... it kinda matches my point about pre industrial age living...

but the actual topic "prepping" I would oppose that topic been in schools, so much misinformation it will confuse most developing minds, it even confuses adults (we actually have to ask for advice on forums to see if fact or fiction)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think the government would use it as a ploy, to get kids to open up. How many guns does daddy have? Are they black? How much food does mommy have in the cabinets?
I would have trusted schools, 50 years ago, but now, schools are just a cash machine. day care for kids. Cant let little johny miss more than 7 days of school, we loose funding. 
Back when I went to school, you acted out, you got "swats". Even girls. Did I deserve every swat I got? Hell yeah, and then some. 
Im only 40, for the guys just a little older than me, yes, school was REAL. Now school is just a joke. 
Sorry to jack the thread, I just think its "gone to far", that if we open that door, we are even worse off. Like i said, "back then" yes, now- HELL NO.
One of my best buddies, got called to his sons school, and asked if he "could encourage his son not to talk about the times he goes shooting with his dad" at school.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

debbo has heard of the anti drug campaigns, and the amount of parents locked up because mommy smokes weed


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Deebo is for less governement. How the hell can you have "non critical officials"?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> One of my best buddies, got called to his sons school, and asked if he "could encourage his son not to talk about the times he goes shooting with his dad" at school.


What, they would prefer that he talk about the times watched his pop smoking dope? Men like your pal need to be encouraged not treated like lepers.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Deebo said:


> I think the government would use it as a ploy, to get kids to open up. How many guns does daddy have? Are they black? How much food does mommy have in the cabinets?
> I would have trusted schools, 50 years ago, but now, schools are just a cash machine. day care for kids. Cant let little johny miss more than 7 days of school, we loose funding.
> Back when I went to school, you acted out, you got "swats". Even girls. Did I deserve every swat I got? Hell yeah, and then some.
> Im only 40, for the guys just a little older than me, yes, school was REAL. Now school is just a joke.
> ...


Interesting point. It's funny how they'll teach our kids how to react during an active shooter scenario....but they won't teach kids about guns and gun safety. I think this is more a product of all the school shootings of recent years. There's a negativity associated with guns in the school environment now. Granted there should be control measures in place, and I agree with the current state of school affairs. However, I don't believe not talking about, or acting like the problem is not real...or having an "it will just go away" approach is a good idea for the kids. Ignoring an issue doesn't make it go away any faster.


----------

